# You get what you pay for.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I bid this house several months ago, and didn't get it. This is now the third time the owner has called me to fix this hacks f'ups. The plumber is from 250 miles away, and his bid was $5,000.00 less than mine. Now I see why. This trip was to straighten out the service riser, and get it the way the owners asked him to do it 6 times before. Then they wanted me to hook up the lav in the basemet bath, which he roughed the drain in at 22" and it wont work without opening up the wall and lowering the tee. Then I hooked up the ice maker.All which this hack has been paid to do, and refuses to come out and do. This is just what you can see, the plumbing in the walls is god awful. After I straightened out the service riser, the homeowner looked at it and said," thats exactlly what I wanted him to do, I guess I got what I paid for. I should have went with you." Too little, too late. Also, two of his joints were activlly leaking as can be seen by the water spot on the floor.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure you would believe this. We have many services look like that here, but they were done a long time ago with copper. 

I have one I am supposed to replace the main valve on in a few weeks, if they call, I will take pics and put them up to show how bad the crap is here.

Nice fix, by the way.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

The reason they wanted it moved is, right where that shovel is in the first pic, is where the washing machine goes. And seeing as he installed the washer box, he would have known that. Moron.:furious:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How did such a loser get the job? Who in the world drives that far for nothing? It is hard to imagine doing work that poorly, and being ok with it. I have done some stuff I didn't like, but then thought better of it, and corrected it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This guy was the brother in law of the framer, they both came from a bigger city in tis state. If I had to hazard a guess, they are the bad ones from their area, and have no work. So they come all this way to hack it up and run. If they had work, they sure wouldn't come all this way for one little spec house. That's the problem in our trade. A responsible plumber gives a solid, fair bid, andsome jackleg beats the number by so much, that the people think that the good plumber is overcharging them. Truth is, it cost more to do it right the first time. Sad thing is, I think my profit margin will be better from the repairs, than if I had actually done the house.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

is that a built in check valve coming off the meter?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Sad thing is, I think my profit margin will be better from the repairs, than if I had actually done the house.


And if (when) something else fails in the home you'll probably be the one the homeowner calls. 







Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> is that a built in check valve coming off the meter?


 No, Conbraco dual check. I use Watts #7, this was his check of choice.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Galv. pipe clamps on the copper?  It's tough to tell from the pic, maybe they're plastic?






Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Galv. pipe clamps on the copper?  It's tough to tell from the pic, maybe they're plastic?
> 
> 
> Paul


 I was out of 3/4" copper 2 hole straps, so I sent the trained monkey back to the shop while I rebuilt it. Used the galv straps to level it up, and replaced them with copper. Good eyes for a man that wears glasses.


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

Can't tell from the photo. What is being used for the transition from the plastic service to the brass fitting, before the ball valve?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Plumber3653 said:


> Can't tell from the photo. What is being used for the transition from the plastic service to the brass fitting, before the ball valve?


 



Looks like a brass barb fitting with a single gear clamp ... good call We are required to use a Muller fitting in that situation if it is on a town water supply, though we do use them on well applications ....



Llier...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumber3653 said:


> Can't tell from the photo. What is being used for the transition from the plastic service to the brass fitting, before the ball valve?


 That's a brass barb fitting. And my hands are tied on that one. The digger brings the service in and valves it. The city will not let me touch the curb stop. I did put a second clamp on it. Hell only last year they made it mandatory that residential poly has to be 200lbs poly. That's how backward this place is.


----------

